# Trouble with FB



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, I know this is very off topic, but I am having trouble logging in to facebook. My password is right I know that for sure. It just says a error has occurred please try again later.

Is anyone having these troubles too?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I just came from facebook and had no problems.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Mine works but that's happened to me before. I just went back later that night and it resolved itself.


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

It's been a while. It says to check back later too.


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

I still will not let me log in. It's been like this since eight o'clock last night.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Mary said:


> I still will not let me log in. It's been like this since eight o'clock last night.


I just came from there again with no problems. It's very hard for me to see that color ink :lol: .


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Sometimes a specific section of accounts are down for maintenance. I would just try at another time and it might work fine...


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Still won't work. Hehe sorry Mr. LarryT I didn't realize it would be that light.


----------

